# Daño en LCD de Estación Meteorólogica



## itos (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una estación meteorológica de las que llevan un emisor en el exterior y un receptor en el interior en el que marca la hora, la fecha, la temperatura externa e interna, etc.
Resulta que de un día para otro, en la pantalla de la estación, le faltan algunos segmentos para mostrar. Es decir, faltan algunos segmentos en la hora, en la fecha, etc. 
Hice un reset al aparato pero siguió igual. Lo abrí pensando que sería algún problema de mal contacto entre la placa y la pantalla LCD, pero no observé nada extraño. El caso es que por casualidad saqué el oscilador de cristal que lleva el circuito y sorprendentemente el aparato muestra todos los segmentos sin problemas (lo único es que el aparato se queda bloqueado). Esto me hace pensar que no existe ningún problema de mal contacto entre la placa y la pantalla LCD. Una vez que he vuelto a poner el oscilador en el circuito le ocurre lo mismo, faltan algunos segmentos en la pantalla.
Decir que a pesar de esto el aparato funciona bien.

¿Alguna sugerencia?
Mil gracias. ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2014)

Eso es fallo en la conexión del LCD.
Tiene mal arreglo.


----------



## itos (Ago 23, 2014)

Pero si fuera fallo en la conexión del LCD, ¿por qué aparecen todos los segmentos cuando el aparato se bloquea al sacarle el cristal de cuarzo que lleva? Entiendo que si fuera problema de la conexión entre placa y LCD, no se mostrarían nunca esos segmentos.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 23, 2014)

@itos Pues mira este pequeño tutorial puede que sea el problema mas usual que casi se presenta:





 
Claro ese depende como esta empalmado el LCD si es con flex, soldadura o banda ahí si tendrías que verificar algún falso contacto.

Este señor usa una cubeta de hielos para colocar los tornillos de distinta clase y asi poderlos clasificar, asi también le hago también que gran casualidad


----------



## itos (Ago 25, 2014)

La pantalla LCD va unidad a la placa mediante las típicas gomas que hacen contacto entre los pines y la pantalla. Ya limpié tanto las gomas como los contactos de la placa y todo sigue igual. He probado también a hacer presión en la placa y la pantalla para verificar si se debía a algún mal contacto, pero no se soluciona nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Probaste el cristal del clock ?


----------



## itos (Ago 26, 2014)

Dosmetros, ¿cómo podría comprobarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Una opción es reemplazarlo , valen monedas :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...y5ogSRz4LwAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## itos (Ago 26, 2014)

Había pensando en reemplazarlo, pero me surge una nueva duda: ¿cómo puedo saber de que frecuencia es el cristal que lleva? He estado mirando en tiendas de electrónica y los hay de infinidad de frecuencias. Exteriormente no pone nada en el cristal que lleva el aparato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Si , debe decirlo por algún lado (lupa) , sinó hay que googlear el datasheet del micro . . .


----------



## itos (Ago 26, 2014)

He estado mirando con lupa y no pone nada. El cristal que lleva es como el de la foto que adjunto.
Del micro no puedo mirar nada porque viene sellado (segunda foto que adjunto).

Creo entonces que tiene difícil solución...


----------



## Emiranzo (Sep 22, 2014)

¿Y tienes referencias de la marca y modelo de la estación? Quizás por ahí...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

O probá con un cristal de los de reloj , que por el formato se le parece , total a los sumo anda o no anda , pero nada se daña por un cristal incorrecto.

Saludos !


----------



## asogo64 (Ago 30, 2020)

Tengo una estación meteorológica  modelo Z31130RX y dejó de funcionar, se algo de electronica pero a abrir la estación veo que el condensador cerámico esta partido, creo que es el condensador de la LCD, no se ve los datos en el LCD, el resto funciona, seguramente se a caído y se partió, el problema que no veo la referencia del condensador y en internet no se encuentra la esquema de la placa, Alguna idea con cual componentes puede sustituir este condensador? Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 30, 2020)

Para lo que yo veo me parece que no es un capacitor si no un resonador cerámico(referencia X2).

La frecuencia del mismo hay que averiguarla de una que este funcionando o de un manual de servicio de dicho aparato ya que los hay de diversas frecuencias.


----------



## Fusatronica (Ago 30, 2020)

Nope es un oscilador de cristal cerámico su serigráfica indica X2, el lio es saber de cuanto MHZ es, chaval de cuantos MHz es el X1??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 30, 2020)

Hola, cómo comentan los compañeros, prueba con algún resonador de 4Mhz. Si no encuentras info del LCD.


----------



## asogo64 (Ago 31, 2020)

por desgracias no tengo informacion del LCD, muchas gracias por vuestro comentario y ayuda


----------

